# Right prop for tohatsu 15 2 stroke M15D



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

This is from the owners manual

Propeller size (mm) 234x214
diameterxpitch 9.2x8.4
My current prop is marked 8.5

can you tell me what prop to order?


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

prop shop?


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

This One 10 pitch

http://www.solas.com/newweb/propeller/news/brand.asp?cat=A&FkindNo=F12&SkindNo=S05&PdKd=AL


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

If the manual says 8.4 pitch...will a 10 pitch perform better?


----------

